# Moorish Architecture



## dreamtime (Feb 19, 2022)

I know Michelle Gibson talks about Moorish architecture and culture a lot.

I always intended to look up some interesting quotes from her regarding her theory on the importance of the Moors, so I want to add those when I have time. I think her idea is that the Moors were the original builders of the unified civilization that's often called "Tartarian".

Her website has one specific post about the Moors called "The Moors Were In Unity Consciousness – The Positive Timeline of Humanity was Scrubbed":

I just now realized that it was never, ever about organized religions, which was a stumbling block for me because of what we have been taught.  Organized religions came with the hijack of the timeline as a control mechanism for Humanity that I will be delving into shortly.​​The Ancient Advanced Civilization was a a civilization where each being knew it was sovereign, and yet an integral part of the whole collective.  It was all about aligning Heaven and Earth in the fullest expression of Human Potential that there has ever been here on Earth. Higher even than Atlantis and Lemuria were reputed to be.  Pure Human Genius…in Group/Unity Consciousness.​​Muurish/Moorish-American Master Adepts in the present day are wisdom-keepers of ancient sacred Kemetic Mysteries and Knowledge about all Creation. They are living practitioners of Egyptian Yoga, known as Uacheta Smai Tawi, or Wadjet Yoga; and Medu Neter, the language of the Egyptian Hieroglyphs.​
For now, I just share two interesting examples of Moorish buildings I found on Reddit in the Lost Architecture Subreddit.






Iranistan: Bridgeport, Connecticut, 1848. Commissioned by P.T Barnum. The mansion stood as an early example of Moorish Revival architecture before burning down in 1857.​Mysteriously, according to Wikipedia, it was one of five such fires in the life of P.T. Barnum that "burned to the ground all his accomplishments", so it seems the fires really followed him around.

Also: "When Barnum experienced financial difficulties, he had Iranistan closed and it was unoccupied for more than two years. Carpenters and painters entered to do some work and had been ordered not to smoke in the building. They smoked after-dinner pipes there in the evening. A pipe left to smolder may have ignited a blaze after the workmen were gone."

"Barnum was staying at the Astor House in New York, when, on the morning of December 18, 1857, he received a telegram from his brother, Philo F. Barnum, informing him that Iranistan had burned to the ground that morning. The alarm was given at eleven o’clock on the night of the 17th, and the fire burned till one o’clock on the morning of the 18th." - Iranistan: the lost Persian palace of Bridgeport, Connecticut

We also have a thread on this: P.T. Barnum's Starter House: Iranistan





  
Broadwater Natatorium, Helena, 1889. 100 heated changing rooms, electricity, stained glass rose windows. Demolished 1946.
​The spectacular natatorium was designed by the German-born Helena architect John C. Paulsen, and his partner Noah J. McConnell.​​The natatorium was the most important example of Moorish architecture in the Northwest. It housed the largest indoor "plunge" in the world. A rectangular nave covered the 300' x 100' pool. The hot-spring water for the complex was delivered via redwood pipes from the source 1.5 miles to the west. Over one million gallons per day of hot and cold mountain spring water flowed through the system. The pool had a maximum depth of 12'.​​I had already noticed some really strange background stories of the architects involved in these old buildings, and this one is no different:
​*MYSTERIOUS DEATH AND BURIAL OF THE ARCHITECT *​​The architect of the natatorium, John C. Paulsen, had a history of political corruption relating to the construction of public projects. In 1896, seven years after completion of the Broadwater project, he became embroiled -- as State Architect -- in a major kickback scandal involving construction of the Montana Capitol Building. On March 31 1897, just hours before he was to testify before a Grand Jury, Paulsen's wife found him dead in the bathroom of his Kenwood home. The coroner's official finding was that Paulsen died of a stroke ("cerebral apoplexy"), but other persistent reports claimed he died from a gunshot to the head, perhaps self-inflicted -- perhaps not.​
More info: broadwater_natatorium
​


----------



## ViniB (Feb 19, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> For now, I just share two interesting examples of Moorish buildings I found on Reddit in the Lost Architecture Subreddit.
> 
> 
> View attachment 19875
> Iranistan: Bridgeport, Connecticut, 1848. Commissioned by P.T Barnum. The mansion stood as an early example of Moorish Revival architecture before burning down in 1857.​




Awesome post as usual!!! I knew that i saw a building similar in style & construction and here it is, from the brazilian smaller scale world's fair, 1908. It doesn't have the domes and the windows are a little more simple but overall, pretty damn close hmmmmm....


----------



## dreamtime (Feb 19, 2022)

I wonder if there is really evidence the Moors played such a big role in the past. Maybe they were a part of the old world where different races lived peacefully together on all continents.

We can use this thread to collect information related to the Moorish culture.


----------



## Blackdiamond (Feb 19, 2022)

Delete if inapropriate. Its my peronal thoughts and beliefs at this moment of writing. Nothing else. 
And as always. Humans are beautiful, but people in group litteraly kills this planet. 

- It is as you say. They were a part of the world no more no less important probably. 
The expansion out of northern Africa they got help from the out cast people. 
May be why they are portrayed as important.

When did moorish society thrive? Who were they? 
From carthago roman times its difficult to say. New builder/settlers, traders, waring sea farers. 
Based on academic decided Timeline: When the church established themselves on european continent, the Goth's apperently threw out the jewish population because they married christians or something. I didnt understand their theory really. They ended up south with the moors and built an army to invade Spain. Some how the rome/ vatican again got the upper hand. 
And now, a 1000 years later, they wanted to expand west. 
Inqusition carried a majority of jewish dna in the army. Why they covered the existing (buried or not) culture and spiritual sites with catholic churches and not their own holy house is a big question. Probably though because they didnt have any yet.
 As is the case in northern world. Same way of "converting" the society. 
Moor is apparently a roman branding of an existing people. Round and round and round it goes. 
- I think what is known today as Moorish and Berber people are remnants of the lusher african world.


----------



## dreamtime (Feb 19, 2022)

I have no idea what you want to say. Could you maybe write this in your mother tongue and translate it with deepl into english?



Blackdiamond said:


> I think what is known today as Moorish and Berber people are remnants of the lusher african world.



I agree, that's where they probably came from. I don't see any signifiance to the Moors when it comes to a worldwide civilization, except that they probably got erased from history to a certain extent - Michelle Gibson shows some examples of "whitewashing".


----------



## Gabriel (Feb 19, 2022)

I believe the Moorish influence was part of the multicultural peoples of America.  

 Barry Fell identified two artifacts in north america as arabic: 





The argument is that sailing west from africa to america via atlantic currents were favorable. 

There are others who identified that several native tribes were described as what we would call black. A good example from the writings of William Penn.

Some argue that the manner of attire of certain tribes were Moorish (eg.  Style of headdress)


----------



## Ponygirl (Feb 23, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> I know Michelle Gibson talks about Moorish architecture and culture a lot.
> 
> I always intended to look up some interesting quotes from her regarding her theory on the importance of the Moors, so I want to add those when I have time. I think her idea is that the Moors were the original builders of the unified civilization that's often called "Tartarian".
> 
> ...


"Muurish/Moorish-American Master Adepts in the present day are wisdom-keepers of ancient sacred Kemetic Mysteries and Knowledge about all Creation. They are living practitioners of Egyptian Yoga, known as Uacheta Smai Tawi, or Wadjet Yoga; and Medu Neter, the language of the Egyptian Hieroglyphs."  The word Lemuria could mean, The(Le) Murs.


----------



## Fawkes (Feb 27, 2022)

You mean like Moor/Morocco/Berber/Barbarian? The Official United Washitaw De Dugdahmoundyah Mu'ur Nation History


----------



## ojwang (Mar 14, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> I wonder if there is really evidence the Moors played such a big role in the past. Maybe they were a part of the old world where different races lived peacefully together on all continents.
> 
> We can use this thread to collect information related to the Moorish culture.



Hi dreamtime - if you have time, please have a look at this video. It's very interesting (or look at the transcript) I think it will help you with your question.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYgMpi6WYNM_


----------



## JustAnotherQuestione (Apr 22, 2022)

I've yet to see a black incubator baby yet and that really peaks my interest in everything. There seems to be a nose knocked off a statue in every corner of the world. Even the medieval Russian Icons in their oldest churches are all black. I don't like to go the Hotep route but there seems to be a conscious effort to remove any significant black people from history. From Jesus to Buddha, there seems to be a global white washing going on.


----------



## Silveryou (Aug 30, 2022)

It seems there's a black washing going on here. When wokeism meets history.


----------



## Brett (Yesterday at 10:14 PM)

dreamtime said:


> I think her idea is that the Moors were the original builders of the unified civilization that's often called "Tartarian".


I’ve been wondering if these two groups, Moors and Tartars, are related. For starters when I think of a unified civilization, I think of Genesis 11 and the story of the city and tower built post-flood. Now I’m throwing out all official timelines and geography when considering this, so please keep an open mind.


> “The whole world had only one language, and everyone spoke it. They said to one another, “Come on! Let’s make bricks and bake them well.” They used bricks instead of stones. They used tar to hold the bricks together.” Genesis 11:3



‭‭I focused on the word “tar”, knowing that there are at least a dozen different words used in English for various translations. But the connection between brick-building and Tartaria are all over the YooToobs right now. It could be a coincidence…

Looking at a few other English translations of that verse, some use the word “mortar” instead of “to hold the bricks together”, which obviously is what mortar does. My simple thought process here can’t help but see “mor” and “tar” as components of a compound word.

So my question is could the word and concept of mortar refer to the building technique originated by the Moors, baking bricks and holding them together with “tar”? Which would imply that there may be a connection between the Moors, Babylonia, and Tartaria?


----------



## occular0 (Yesterday at 11:46 PM)

I read a book once about moors-arabic in America and how it's basically covered up by a college professor from Rutgers I think. She was Melungeon herself


----------



## RedNeckGoober (Today at 4:02 AM)

JustAnotherQuestione said:


> I've yet to see a black incubator baby yet and that really peaks my interest in everything. There seems to be a nose knocked off a statue in every corner of the world. Even the medieval Russian Icons in their oldest churches are all black. I don't like to go the Hotep route but there seems to be a conscious effort to remove any significant black people from history. From Jesus to Buddha, there seems to be a global white washing going on.


So, the Buddha was a red-headed black guy? Was she trans?


----------

